# SolenTTeers Indian extravaganzaaaa Tuesday 6th March



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As before people just cut and paste / add your names to the list

Tuesday 6th March EIGHT O'CLOCK (2000) sit down and eat away

Cafe Tusk in Fareham

http://www.cafetusk.co.uk/index.htm

All you can eat indian and some very nice ice cream
Â£13 per head cheap for head in fareham 
:lol: :lol: :lol:

1. Rob and Jeanette


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Tuesday 6th March 2000 sit down and eat away
> 
> Cafe Tusk in Fareham


I know you are all enthusiastic as the new rep and all that, but I don't think there are 2000 TTOC members and even if there were, the Cafe Tusk can not seat 2000 people. 
[smiley=party2.gif]

1. Rob and Jeanette
2. Richard and Julie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Eight o'clock

damn fool aint getting me in no indian


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie
3. Steve and Anna

Are we going posing later as Anna wonders about bringing her own TT? 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes possible maybe in one of the multi storeys for 
some interesting pictures


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Steve and Anna
4. Mark and Andrea

Steve, do you fancy a cruise down there??


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Jog
Cruise sounds good. Where shall we meet? Morrisons?
Steve


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

surftt said:


> Jog
> Cruise sounds good. Where shall we meet? Morrisons?
> Steve


Great - if anyone else wants to meet up at Morrisons West Tottonfeel free to join us  
7.30 p.m.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Please count me in.

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Steve and Anna 
4. Mark and Andrea 
5. Mervyn (& possibly Natalie)

Happy to meet at the Morrison's carpark any time 7:00pm onwards.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Come on people get your names down great food great atmosphere


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Posted: Sat Feb 24, 2007 1:07 pm Post subject: Curry Night

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We'll be there too. Hope to meet for the cruise----if I can find Morrisons again :!:

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Steve and Anna 
4. Mark and Andrea 
5. Mervyn (& possibly Natalie) 
6. Malcolm and Sue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Steve and Anna 
4. Mark and Andrea 
5. Mervyn (& possibly Natalie) 
6. Malcolm and Sue
7. John and Helen

Sorry to be late


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

come on people you know you want to


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B
U 
M
P

Thats better !!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B
U 
M
P

Thats better !!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, I have to go up to the shity Midlands tomorrow (sorry Richard :lol: ) so probably will not be back in time to make this. 
Rob, I will try to meet up with you sooner rather than later to hand over the Rep Pack - bet you cant wait :lol: 
Have a great time and Andrea and I will try to meet up with you soon.
As Andrea is now driving the TT, she is threatening to come to the next one and leave me at home with the kids


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Techno, see you at Morrisons without Jog?
Anna is not bringing her TT due to the weather so she will be with me.
That just leaves us two for the cruise :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BUMP

See you all tonight


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No you wont.....

Not all of us at any rate :wink:


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry guys and gals. Likely that I will not be there tonight. Sue is suffering with the sciatica and not able to sit too long or stand too long. She's no good at running either :lol: Will see how she is when I get home from work but don't rely on me. Steve-- don't wait for me at Morrison's.
Looks like a cruise for one


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No you wont.....
> 
> Not all of us at any rate :wink:


 :?


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

No cruise then! I'll go direct to the restaurant.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sue no better. Sciatica is a real pain in the arse!! Hope to meet up again in the near future. Have a great curry.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Such a shame you lot missed a great night.

We had only 7 but it was more intimate and the conversation and food was great.

Richard and Julie
Steve and Anna
Mervyn
John and Helen

Teachers 4 The rest 3 :wink:

Great to meet Anna , Steve make sure you bring her along again as we neeed more ladies !Especially those with roadsters :wink:

See you next time then peeps


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry i couldn't make it but now that i am employed i have some
responsibilites and comitments but i will try to ensure that this is
the exception rather than the rule. I am glad you all had a good 
time and as promised the food is very good

I will look to organise the next one if people have any suggestions


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A very enjoyable evening even if we were out numbered by teachers.

I would like to thank the waiter for the complimentary J2O which came flying my way....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So --- go on then...... spill the beans Mr Ivor Newcar 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> So --- go on then...... spill the beans Mr Ivor Newcar 8)


The waiter spilt a bottle of J2O over me, dummy. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I mean tell us about the car silly man!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I mean tell us about the car silly man!


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82960


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone (attending!) and of course Robokn for organising, we both enjoyed ourselves in such good company. I, perhaps, ate a little too much of the help yourself buffet so its diet time in order to fit back in the wetsuit.
Anna is keen to attend further meetings especially if its sunny 8)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for a good night etc. etc. 
Looking forward to seeing the QS at the next meet.


----------

